# Exhaust manifold gaskets! Help!



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this a common thing or is it just me? Since 03 I have replaced the exhaust manifold gaskets on my 00 F350 6.8, 5 times. And guess what both sides need done again. It seems there is no ryme or reason to which one goes, or when. I replaced the exhaust system with a larger Flowmaster (I think) and that didn't seem to help, so now I think I am going to put on a set of headers. Hopefully that will take care of the problem. 

Anyone have any thoughts on why this is happening? The truck has been well taken care of and only has 120K on it. 

Thanks Bossman


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

It's more common than you think. I just replaced all the manifold studs with stainless bolts (59k). Also, I went ahead and installed stainless headers. It's just a matter of when the studs will fail, not if. It's the ONE major flaw with these V10's.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

not sure if i would use stainless,it will be tough to drill and weld to for removal when they break again. common cause of breakage is over tightening of hardware causing stud stress and movement during manifold expansion and contraction,better to let it slide. good luck,damian


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Are you guys using high temp silicone on the gasket?. Any time i have ever done exhaust manifold gaskets i have done this and it has helped with the seal. It fills in the little imperfections and keeps the gasket from burning through.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

The cause is from movement / vibration. The thermo expansion of the aluminum heads and cast iron manifolds leads to the manifolds floating on the gaskets. The best success I have had is using OEM fasteners and a torque wrench as well as Nickel Anti-Seize applied to the cylinder head and exhaust manifold gasket surface. This allows the parts to float with out failing.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I dropped the truck off at the shop to fix the exhaust leak and told the mechanic about this ongoing problem early last week. He called and told me that Ford said chances are the manifolds are worped. Well new manifolds are $1200 I guess, so he dropped them off at a machine shop to be machined down and they were worped BAD.


Hopefully this fixes the problem. Bossman


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

My dad just had his done on his truck thats a 03 with 113,000 miles on it, very common problem.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

G-O-F what brand of header did you install? I did my Excursion last Sept. and by Feb. they were leaking again. Did the whole shabang..milling the manifolds, new hardware, new HD gaskets to boot. I bought a set of headers off of Ebay and after trying to install them, called the manufacturer and was told they only fit 2 wheel drive V10's. Was thinking of using Gibsons this time around.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

snowbankr;1049250 said:


> G-O-F what brand of header did you install? I did my Excursion last Sept. and by Feb. they were leaking again. Did the whole shabang..milling the manifolds, new hardware, new HD gaskets to boot. I bought a set of headers off of Ebay and after trying to install them, called the manufacturer and was told they only fit 2 wheel drive V10's. Was thinking of using Gibsons this time around.


Mine are ebay headers. I only had 1 issue installing them (other than most of the studs being broken resulting in having to weld to them in order to remove 'em). I had to trim the frame a bit on the passanger side for clearance. I researched the install for a while before I decided to go with ebay headers. They were specific for 4wd V10's. Check out my post here: http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/948894-headers-hopefully-going-in-this-weekend.html


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

I would just use ultra copper RTV and forget the gasket


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

grec-o-face;1043231 said:


> It's more common than you think. I just replaced all the manifold studs with stainless bolts (59k). Also, I went ahead and installed stainless headers. It's just a matter of when the studs will fail, not if. It's the ONE major flaw with these V10's.


that new header looks NIIICE... I have an F250 '98 and my header is cracked along with bad gaskets. My mechanic said to just leave it alone because its like opening up pandora's box... i KNOW bolts are broken and gonna be hard to remove... how hard IS IT to remove broken bolts? what is the welding procedure? I'd love to FIX my problem instead of living with it.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not an easy/quick job. I explained a bit more about it in the thread linked above. Check it out - it shows more in depth about the welding teqniques.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I just did this yesterday and today. The nuts were so rusted a socket would not even fit on them. I even tried using a smaller 12mm socket and hammerd it onto the nuts. There was just no way this was going to work and risking breaking the studs in the head. So I had to plasma cut the nuts off as flush as I could get to the manifolds. Getting the lower nuts was a nightmare. There was enough stud sticking out after I cut them and was able to weld a nut to the stud and get them out. One was already broken in the head and I had to build up the weld and then weld a nut to the weld tip. I now need new manifolds. These things are junk. Not worth spending the time prepping the old ones. I even have a mill at my house but it is not worth my time as I also had to plasma cut the ball and socket studs. I already have 6 hours into this project taking them off. I am just going to get replacement manifolds. Ford knows then messed up. This is just sad.
T.J.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

If they are popping out 5 times, you gots a problem. I had the problem and then put a set on Banks TorqueTubes on there with 5/8ths flanges. No problems since.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

TJS;1071058 said:


> I just did this yesterday and today. The nuts were so rusted a socket would not even fit on them. I even tried using a smaller 12mm socket and hammerd it onto the nuts. There was just no way this was going to work and risking breaking the studs in the head. So I had to plasma cut the nuts off as flush as I could get to the manifolds. Getting the lower nuts was a nightmare. There was enough stud sticking out after I cut them and was able to weld a nut to the stud and get them out. One was already broken in the head and I had to build up the weld and then weld a nut to the weld tip. I now need new manifolds. These things are junk. Not worth spending the time prepping the old ones. I even have a mill at my house but it is not worth my time as I also had to plasma cut the ball and socket studs. I already have 6 hours into this project taking them off. I am just going to get replacement manifolds. Ford knows then messed up. This is just sad.
> T.J.


I ALMOST broke out the plasma for that job, but I was able to use th MIG gun with AWESOME results. I too had studs broken flush (or below) the head surface, and just as you said you did, I had to build up some weld high enough to weld a nut to the stud in order to remove it.

After ALL that.... and nearly 4 or 5k on the headers.... I've got a leak!!!!!!
I think it might just be the CRAP ebay gasket (that I should've known not to use). 
:realmad:


----------

